# The ugliest cake ever



## Jennifer (Sep 3, 2006)

my relatives came over today and on the way here, my cousin stopped to buy a cake. he said, "i couldn't decide between this or cheesecake..." and i opened up the box and saw this ugly-ass cake...







not only is it ugly, but it tasted like butt and doritos.

okay, i actually don't know what that combo tastes like, but it sounds so funny


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 3, 2006)

ewwwww.....................lol


----------



## LVA (Sep 3, 2006)

i think it looks realli pretty .... but gross (like ... it looks like waaay too much sugar .. and i love sugar)


----------



## beautynista (Sep 3, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!

That's hilariously hideous!


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 3, 2006)

It could have been worse!


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 3, 2006)

I would have hugged your family if they'd brought me that thing! I could stare at it's strangeness for hours (I'm easily amused).

You killed me with that butt and doritos comment...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 3, 2006)

wow thats a lot of frosting.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow thats a lot of frosting. Yeah... that would be quite a huge sugar high!


----------



## Maja (Sep 3, 2006)

...............eww....


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 3, 2006)

What the... ??

It reminds me of japanese anime for some reason, lol!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 3, 2006)

I just keep looking at the photo and thinking uhhhh...I have the urge for a Nacho Bellgrande.


----------



## monniej (Sep 3, 2006)

wow! very interesting.


----------



## laura112 (Sep 3, 2006)

omg! what the hell is that?!


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 3, 2006)

Quite weird looking cake I must say.


----------



## kaeisme (Sep 3, 2006)

Man, I could stay on a sugar high for days!


----------



## Pinkymarz (Sep 3, 2006)

Could you cut me off a corner piece please? LOL


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 3, 2006)

LMFAO! Butt and doritos?!?!?!? Too friggin' hilarious, Jennifer!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 3, 2006)

WAHAHAHAHA, it looks so funny and interesting i wanna know how it tastes! who sells cakes like that man?


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 3, 2006)

very bizarre looking!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It could have been worse! I don't think I wanna know what's worse than a butt and doritos combo!
LMAO Jennifer! You crack my ass up!

The cake is very odd looking. What was under all that frosting?


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm writing to Betty Crocker to suggest they come out with a Dorito cake mix.


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 3, 2006)

Well..that sure is an interesting looking cake.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 3, 2006)

How do you know what butt tastes like? lol

It surelyl looks interesting! lol


----------



## LilDee (Sep 3, 2006)

lol! very uhhhm... creative






atleast all the sugar would keep you awake for a while!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 3, 2006)

OMG i've never seen a cake like that!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lisa* What was under all that frosting? nasty-ass chocolate frosting (yes, more) and just moist cake. GROSS!
the amount of sugar was horrible and i LOVE sugar LOL!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 3, 2006)

I had to do a second glance at that cake. What was the person who made that cake thinking?? I agree with Guen...it looks very anime!! LOL


----------



## AerynGirl (Sep 3, 2006)

I think I would have had a cake box malfunction and the cake would have ended up on the floor upside down by (accident of course)





AERYN


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 3, 2006)

eewwww.... agree that it's so ugly and seems not delicious either. But anyway, your cousin is so sweet to bring a cake along.


----------



## Midgard (Sep 3, 2006)

It's like a car accident! You want to look away but can't lol


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 3, 2006)

that cake is........interesting



and it makes me laugh


----------



## teb (Sep 3, 2006)

It's cute.


----------



## mossaenda (Sep 3, 2006)

That is one scary cake, it could make a little kid cry


----------



## bad cat (Sep 3, 2006)

What the heck?


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 3, 2006)

What a weird looking cake. That much frosting would make me sick!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 3, 2006)

glad you all enjoyed it


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 3, 2006)

lol it wouldnt be bad if it tasted good, but it doesnt look that bad


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 3, 2006)

wow that is ... some ... cake


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 3, 2006)

It is rather tacky looking LOL!!

But how kind of you to still eat it


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think I wanna know what's worse than a butt and doritos combo! I meant the cake could have been more ugly looking.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 4, 2006)

How on Earth do you cut it? lol Very...colorful


----------



## deadlakes (Sep 4, 2006)

ew, it looks like a sea anemone gone wrong


----------



## lynnda (Sep 4, 2006)

They picked that over a cheesecake.......


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, LOL!! Doesn't look very tasty!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 4, 2006)

what's in it?


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 4, 2006)

Its definately scary!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow! Thats some kinda ugly!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *crazy13eautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How on Earth do you cut it? lol Very...colorful LOL we really couldn't figure it out, so we just stuck the sucker knife in there LOL

Originally Posted by *deadlakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ew, it looks like a sea anemone gone wronghttp://www.geocities.com/panuwatsuppakul/Strawberry_Sea_Anemone_tealia_lofotensis.jpg hahaha! yeah!

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They picked that over a cheesecake.......



that's what we said! LOL

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what's in it? it was chocolate frosting and just plain yellow cake.


----------



## LVA (Sep 4, 2006)

i still can't believe u ate it ....


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i still can't believe u ate it .... hahahaha! i admit i did feel verrrrry sick. my mom threw it out today because it made her sick by it just sitting on the table!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a funny-looking cake. I'm not real big on frosting myself (give me a Kahlua Chocolate Chip cake over regular cakes any day).


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my relatives came over today and on the way here, my cousin stopped to buy a cake. he said, "i couldn't decide between this or cheesecake..." and i opened up the box and saw this ugly-ass cake...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/6081d6aa.jpg

not only is it ugly, but it tasted like butt and doritos.

okay, i actually don't know what that combo tastes like, but it sounds so funny





Tell cuz, "when in doubt.....it's cheesecake". Poor thing, what in the world was he thinking?


----------



## PachucaSunrise (Sep 4, 2006)

that makes me laugh


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 4, 2006)

it is a king cake and they are usually pricey and hard to find. just be grateful you were given a gift at all and people rmemebered your birthday. gol-ly.


----------



## Tanny (Sep 4, 2006)

lol... I don't know what to make of it. I wonder how it tastes!


----------



## missjeffrey (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Lindabear (Sep 4, 2006)

really creative, but i would never choose that over cheese cake


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 4, 2006)

This thread makes me laugh!

I just had to have a second look at that cake and i've come to this conclusion...

"That's the horniest cake i've ever seen!"

Check it out....it's got horns on it.


----------



## Tanny (Sep 4, 2006)

^^ lol


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tell cuz, "when in doubt.....it's cheesecake". Poor thing, what in the world was he thinking?



LOL! seriously!

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it is a king cake and they are usually pricey and hard to find. just be grateful you were given a gift at all and people rmemebered your birthday. gol-ly. it wasn't my birthday and it's not like we didn't appreciate it. he thought it was an ugly thing, too.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread makes me laugh!
I just had to have a second look at that cake and i've come to this conclusion...

"That's the horniest cake i've ever seen!"

Check it out....it's got horns on it.

hahahahaha!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 5, 2006)

LMAO! That is a rather weird looking cake! I'm also on my MIL's PC, and her pics are compressed for some reason, and I can't figure out how to fix it! Anywho! Interesting! LOL! It sucks that it didn't taste good at least! That would've helped as far as its looks! LMAO!


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 5, 2006)

yuck!


----------



## mkuptart (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe if the person recieving the cake was a BIG flower person...maybe...but even then it looks like it would send anyone into sugar shock...Your cousin shouldn't be allowed to pick cakes again,


----------



## Leony (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my relatives came over today and on the way here, my cousin stopped to buy a cake. he said, "i couldn't decide between this or cheesecake..." and i opened up the box and saw this ugly-ass cake...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/6081d6aa.jpg

not only is it ugly, but it tasted like butt and doritos.

okay, i actually don't know what that combo tastes like, but it sounds so funny





OMG, looooool


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey if it still taste good I would eat it. Its a all about eating it, look umm dunno care its gonna be in my tummy.


----------



## tashbash (Sep 5, 2006)

Your cousin chose THAT over cheesecake!?!?!? What kind of a crazy person is he?


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mkuptart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your cousin shouldn't be allowed to pick cakes again,



lmao!

Originally Posted by *tashbash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your cousin chose THAT over cheesecake!?!?!? What kind of a crazy person is he?



exactly! LOL


----------



## Kelly (Sep 6, 2006)

Is that even legal?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah... that would be quite a huge sugar high! LMAO....yep add on Jennifer's Butt and Doritoes....and she's got herself a 3 coarse meal!
Man, that's one silly looking cake. Wonder if they really thought it was something cool and unique....but obviously you didn't....especially the way you described it....and that flavor you picked made me laught so darn hard!!!!

Can't wait for their b-days to come up....bring it on Jennifer....you get to go grab yourself a good one for their next special occasion....can't wait to see your choice.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is that even legal?

LMAO....yep add on Jennifer's Butt and Doritoes....and she's got herself a 3 coarse meal!

Man, that's one silly looking cake. Wonder if they really thought it was something cool and unique....but obviously you didn't....especially the way you described it....and that flavor you picked made me laught so darn hard!!!!

Can't wait for their b-days to come up....bring it on Jennifer....you get to go grab yourself a good one for their next special occasion....can't wait to see your choice.

hahahahaha! i didn't even think of that


----------



## Shelley (Sep 6, 2006)

The baker must have been drunk when he made it, lol.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like somthing you would find cralling around the deep ocean deapths!!!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Sep 6, 2006)

OMG i wonder how their other cakes look like.


----------



## Thais (Sep 7, 2006)

Rotfl!!!!!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 7, 2006)

that looks so sweet


----------



## Andi (Sep 7, 2006)

glad you stated that you don't know how the combo of butt and doritos actually tastes like..I was just gonna ask LOL

that cake looks like a flower bouquet. What were the people who made it thinking???


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The baker must have been drunk when he made it, lol.



hahaha! probably!

Originally Posted by *noheaeighty8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG i wonder how their other cakes look like. i don't even wanna know.

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that looks so sweet too sweet. it was.

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif glad you stated that you don't know how the combo of butt and doritos actually tastes like..I was just gonna ask LOL
that cake looks like a flower bouquet. What were the people who made it thinking???

hahaha! i almost didn't mention i didn't know what it tasted like to get some


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif glad you stated that you don't know how the combo of butt and doritos actually tastes like..I was just gonna ask LOL
that cake looks like a flower bouquet. What were the people who made it thinking???

Looks more like a sea urcin to me...


----------



## Liz (Sep 8, 2006)

lmao! jen, you're retarded


----------



## SexxyKitten (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I just keep looking at the photo and thinking uhhhh...I have the urge for a Nacho Bellgrande. ha! it does look like nachos...i was trying to think of what it reminded me of lol


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao! jen, you're retarded don't hate.


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my relatives came over today and on the way here, my cousin stopped to buy a cake. he said, "i couldn't decide between this or cheesecake..." and i opened up the box and saw this ugly-ass cake...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...s/6081d6aa.jpg

not only is it ugly, but it tasted like butt and doritos.

okay, i actually don't know what that combo tastes like, but it sounds so funny






Hahaha I cant believe I didnt check out this thread sooner. Jen is it weird that I find that cake good looking. Damn I would love to take a bite out of it haha.
And who called Jennife retarded *roles up sleeves* hahaha jk.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahaha I cant believe I didnt check out this thread sooner. Jen is it weird that I find that cake good looking. Damn I would love to take a bite out of it haha.
And who called Jennife retarded *roles up sleeves* hahaha jk.

hahahaha! it did look good and i wanted a piece right away, so you're not alone



it was just so ugly.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 8, 2006)

omg this thread is hilarios! Jennifer I had to save that pic and zoom it in,,,

Was the cake designer high on drugs?


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahahaha! it did look good and i wanted a piece right away, so you're not alone



it was just so ugly. hahah Yay!!!! Well Ill tell ya what next time Ill deliver a cake from Dairy Queen hahahaah... like one of those log cakes...maybe you will like that better



btw I think I send you message to add me to AIM...maybe I did it wrong lol.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg this thread is hilarios! Jennifer I had to save that pic and zoom it in,,, Was the cake designer high on drugs?

LOL probably!

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahah Yay!!!! Well Ill tell ya what next time Ill deliver a cake from Dairy Queen hahahaah... like one of those log cakes...maybe you will like that better



btw I think I send you message to add me to AIM...maybe I did it wrong lol.

hahaha! please do




i'm on now and i didn't get a msg.


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2006)

K I figured it out


----------



## babyapplejack (Sep 12, 2006)

I have never ever seen a cake like that. I wouldn't even want to try something like that.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 12, 2006)

where the heck is the cake?


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 13, 2006)

Butt and Doritos!!! I love that description.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *babyapplejack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never ever seen a cake like that. I wouldn't even want to try something like that. LOL i don't blame you!

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where the heck is the cake? in the first post! you don't see it?

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Butt and Doritos!!! I love that description.


----------

